
Package Thief vs. Glitter Bomb Trap - impostervt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=112&v=xoxhDk-hwuo
======
impostervt
The fart spray was a great addition as it seemed to be what caused the thieves
to toss it out, allowing for recovery.

------
smileysteve
It's frustrating how easy it was to find criminals.

He should buy actual postage and put a credit card inside. All of a sudden,
the police should be interested in felony theft / felony mail fraud.

~~~
Rjevski
Considering how much card fraud (and other stuff like money laundering, etc)
happens all the time on the Internet and nothing gets done, do you really
think someone is going to care?

~~~
shin_t
Amazon uses dummy parcels to catch thieves -
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46552611](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46552611)

~~~
Rjevski
No stats on whether anyone was caught or prosecuted, and I guess that’s
because nobody was.

------
Rjevski
This is good but I wish he used something that inflicts actual monetary
damage, like paint or something. Glitter is fun and all but is relatively easy
to clean up. Paint is usually impossible to take off from fabric and would
cost quite a bit if it were to explode in these assholes' cars for example.
Would teach them a good lesson.

~~~
janesconference
That said, they should have used Thioacetone. Good way to ruind their car or
even their house forever:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thioacetone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thioacetone)

~~~
Rjevski
Selenophenol:
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2012/05/15/th...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2012/05/15/things_i_wont_work_with_selenophenol)

> The biggest stinker I have run across... Imagine 6 skunks wrapped in rubber
> innertubes and the whole thing is set ablaze. That might approach the
> metaphysical stench of this material.

------
lostsock
This is fantastic! It would be great if he mass produced these, possibly
without the 4 presumably expensive phones.

~~~
beagle3
Xiaomi A6 can often be found new around me for less than $100 each, they have
good battery, good camera and good LTE modems. And there are cheaper options
with inferior (but possibly sufficient) hardware. 2nd hand previous generation
Xiaomi or Meizu are often $20-$40 when you can find them.

Isn’t as easy to find them in the US, but aliexpress and eBay are your
friends.

Also note that the guy spent tens of hours of a highly competent engineer on
this project. Even if he had used iPhone XSs, that wouldn’t have been the
expensive part of his project...

------
baxuz
Should've used pepper spray and glass wool.

------
zaroth
A true work of art!

